# What's good food for ducks?



## Sandie (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
In their infinate wisdom (they're thick really! and not pigeon friendly either), our local council has drained the lake at what was, our beautiful Victorian town park. They are supposed to be improving the park with lottery funds I think, but as usual they start a job and then leave it. All the fish from the lake, the swans and most of the ducks and geese, were relocated, but the stubborn few who refused to be evicted still remain. As the lake is all fenced off, which I find bizzare as surely it's more dangerous with water in it and is only 4-5 feet deep anyway. Well as it is in such a state it isn't getting the usual visitors with their bags of bread. I was wondering was is good nutritious food for ducks etc? 

Sandie.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sandie,

Can the ducks get at the water? I feed the ducks on the University Broad mixed corn, that is nutritious and they love it. They will eat it on dry land, but like pigeons they need to have a good drink of water afterwards. 

But we have several duck experts on this forum that know a lot more about ducks than I ever will!

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Several of the parks here, that have ducks and geese have tried to discourage folks from feeding bread. They have posted signs asking the public not to feed bread. As an alternative, cracked corn/wheat is offered for sale for a dollar a bag and each bag contains about 4 cups.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Sandie,

I totally agree with Cynthia - Mixed corn is great - this is what we give the ducks at the Wildlife Centre - Pigeons like it too. LOL

Tania xx


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

they'll eat pretty much any seed but my ducks have learned to steal my pigs food they love the pellets.


----------



## Sandie (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, 
Cynthia - There is a puddled area in the middle of the lake so I suppose they can drink from that. 
Is the cracked corn etc like the small pieces of sweetcorn that I gave to Daz the pigeon? I took some wild bird seed they did come over to eat it but it just seemed so small I wondered whether they would be able to get it. It was so sad, even the squirrels were trying to snaffle some, they never got that close to the birds before. I usually take some peanuts for them, I will have to get some tomorrow and the corn for the birds. 
Here are some pics, before and after they ruined it. I love looking at and posting pics, sorry if i'm filling up the forum!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, it looks beautiful in the first picture. I wonder why on earth they decided they needed to improve it!! 

There's a duck pond down the road from my house and I have to walk past it on the way to the local shop. I always take a little bag of pigeon seed and rabbit food mixed together to feed them on the way, it always gets eaten and it doesn't cost me much as I always have a load hanging around. I've taken stale biscuits and cake along before too! Not very healthy, but it usually goes down well and it would only go in the bin otherwise.


----------



## Sandie (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Georgina,
Yes it was beautiful, I took that picture on Boxing Day, the bottom picture only a few days ago. They wouldn't know what improving was if it bit them on the bum, unless it's chrome and glass modern rubbish.  I do know that there was a problem with algae in the lake, but it is fed by a brook, why they couldn't have just filtered it instead of moving all the creatures and draining it, then leaving it I have no Idea? 

I have found something to feed the ducks though, I went to a local garden centre and they have duck and swan floating food! It's a good job you can feed it on the ground aswell seeing as there is no water in the lake. It's like the stuff you get in dried dog food, hopefully they will enjoy it. I'm going to make a mixture up of all the things mentioned in this thread so they should be piggin out in style from now on.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm yeah, filtering it must of been a better option. I'd imagine it was a nightmare trying to catch all the birds and the fish. Still, at least they did catch them rather than drain it with the animals in it!

I'd sure love to see some photos of the ducks eating your great food!! (hint hint!! lol!!). They're very lucky that you're thoughtful enough to feed them.


----------

